# Yet Another New Diet



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesterday I watched the news and they showed this new diet that requires fasting for 18 hours two days per week. 18 hours with no food.
Pass. While on this subject go to a Barnes & Noble book store in the diets section and see how many books there are on them.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

Diets designed to lose weight are a dime a dozen and oddly enough , there never seems to be a shortage of them.


----------



## gennie (Dec 28, 2019)

Dieting books are a known money-maker.  All bought with good intentions.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2019)

They don't work because a diet is a temporary solution to a permanent problem.

But, of course diet books sell - especially the ones that say what people want to believe:  "Eat what you want & still lose weight."


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

win231 said:


> They don't work because a diet is a temporary solution to a permanent problem.
> 
> But, of course diet books sell - especially the ones that say what people want to believe:  "Eat what you want & still lose weight."


I know what you mean to say but a diet isn’t a temporary thing. The word ‘diet’ seems to have morphed into a term meaning to lose weight and not all ‘weight loss diets’ are made equal.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I watched the news and they showed this new diet that requires fasting for 18 hours two days per week. 18 hours with no food.
> Pass. While on this subject go to a Barnes & Noble book store in the diets section and see how many books there are on them.


It's called a ''time restricted diet''.  I'm doing it since September, 2018 but been more serious about it since September, 2019.   I don't eat for 22 hours and eat within the other 2 hours.  I do it every day except on Sunday when I eat normal (my treat day), but it's the one diet I have been the most loyal to.  I have lost from 164 down to 150, but can't seem to lose the last 10 lbs.  I love it because I can eat what I like and don't have to count those pesky calories.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 28, 2019)

I went on lifestyle change “diet”  about 12 years ago after being told I had diabetes ,despite all the books any hype out there which diets are better ..I gave in and signed up with a very expensive diet company  which cost me $800 for 12 months.

I lost 26kg in weight ...,the diet was based on high protein with little carbs ( 1.5 slices of bread a day ) I went from 91 kg to 65 Kg. In 5 months ..

At the time my own GP of 32 years didn’t recognise me after the weight loss .

it became a way of life not a diet ...I never ate junk food just to many carbs, like  cereal for breakfast / sandwich for lunch / bread with evening meals/ pasta dishes/ I’ve never drank alcohol


I’ve since gained 5 kg of the weight back in 11 years .......I can’t eat much in the way of carbs now days a very small loaf of bread lasts me over a month.

Oh and best of all .....
 I don’t have diabetes no sign at all not even pre diabetes in my very recent blood test


----------



## StarSong (Dec 29, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> I went on lifestyle change “diet”  about 12 years ago after being told I had diabetes ,despite all the books any hype out there which diets are better ..I gave in and signed up with a very expensive diet company  which cost me $800 for 12 months.
> 
> I lost 26kg in weight ...,the diet was based on high protein with little carbs ( 1.5 slices of bread a day ) I went from 91 kg to 65 Kg. In 5 months ..
> 
> ...


Love the happy ending to your story, Kadee! 

Different eating plans work for different metabolisms, mindsets, habits, and belief systems.  If some are comfortable fasting 18 hours a day (I'm not), and that schedule helps them get healthy, who am I to argue?  More power to them!


----------

